
Quantum entanglement achieved at room temperature in semiconductor wafers - thedogeye
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-quantum-entanglement-room-temperature-semiconductor.html
======
lisper
"Entanglement is also one of nature's most elusive phenomena. Producing
entanglement between particles requires that they start out in a highly
ordered state, which is disfavored by thermodynamics, the process that governs
the interactions between heat and other forms of energy."

This is not quite right. Entanglement itself it not elusive, it's ubiquitous.
That is exactly the problem. It is _isolated_ entanglement that is hard to
achieve, i.e. two systems that are entangled with each other but _not_ with
anything else. And actually even that is not quite right because what you
really want is N systems that are mutually entangled with each other (but not
with anything else) for some controlled value of N, which is the number of
bits in your quantum computer. The bigger N gets, the harder it becomes to
keep all the parts from interacting (and hence becoming entangled with) their
environment.

